# Report: Gov. Made Call On Behalf Of Lender



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Patrick Defends Call To Citigroup Official_

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick is defending a telephone call he made last month to a top official at Citigroup on behalf of the owners of Ameriquest Mortgage, a lender on whose board of directors Patrick once served.

*Discuss* 
Patrick said in a statement to The Boston Globe that he made the Feb. 20 call to former U.S. Treasury secretary Robert Rubin not as governor, but after a personal request to him from a top official at ACC Capital Holdings, the owner of Ameriquest Mortgage. 
Patrick vouched for the "current management and the character of the company," spokesman Kyle Sullivan said. 
Patrick told Rubin that he was serving as a personal reference for ACC as its owners sought a cash infusion from Citigroup to stabilize the struggling lending firm, Sullivan said. 
"They had a very short phone conversation lasting only a couple of minutes," Sullivan said. "He did not advocate in any way for a deal between Citigroup and ACC Capital. He simply offered himself as a reference." 
Patrick was asked to make the phone call by Adam Bass, senior executive and legal counsel to ACC Capital, Sullivan said. 
Patrick was criticized during his campaign for governor last year for his connections to Ameriquest, which has been accused in the past of predatory lending. The Democrat resigned last July from the ACC board after serving nearly two years, for which he was paid $360,000 a year. 
Full Story: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/11182561/detail.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Stop The Insanity !!!!!!


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

...so he made a phone call............that makes him a bad governor?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Spart12 said:


> ...so he made a phone call............that makes him a bad governor?


That and the 40 other things he has done preceding his election and immediately afterwards.

Face it, he got elected because of Anti-Republican backlash.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Spart12 said:


> ...so he made a phone call............that makes him a bad governor?


He is a complete @-Hole


----------



## potatochip (Sep 28, 2005)

We should start a pool on what his next gaffe will be.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Lets give his trolls some ideas.


----------

